# Choosing Glasses ...



## Oliver (Feb 10, 2010)

I have major myopia (-8.00 on both eyes) and have consisently eschewed glasses for many years in favor of contacts. However, the time has come to buy a new pair, because my optician has advised me to rest my eyes from contacts one day a week. So right now I'm hunting for frames, and I'd like something small to get rid of as much of the distortion along the edges as I can. Right now I'm just trying to find something I don't look like an idiot in, and I think I'll settle for something round.

So here are two fairly similar frames for you to judge. Just pick the one you like most and give a tiny motivation. If you don't like either, say so.



















For reference - my old glasses. Totally didn't take into consideration the width of the frames here, haha.










And here are my eyes with contacts.










Eye color, not sure if you can see much. Oh well, doesn't matter.










Thanks!


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind (May 5, 2010)

Go with #1, #2 is a little too Harry Potterish, that is unless you want to look like Harry Potter.


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

Although Harry Potter would be awesome, I think you look great in the first ones. (Even better than contacts IMHO)


----------



## Theaetetus (Apr 24, 2010)

1st looks good on you. No ****.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

You have pretty eyes. :happy:
#1 looks best, imo.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd say #1, though.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Numero 1. Or contacts.


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

Oliver said:


> my optician has advised me to rest my eyes from contacts one day a week.


Is it damaging to the eyes to wear contacts? Just curious


I guess it depends on what appearance you're after.. The #1 is much softer, the contrast is less. It joins with your face more. The colour is closer to your own complexion and hair and the width of the frame along with the round edge balances the narrowness and angle of the face. You appear 'kinder', more passive

while #2 is more dominant or serious, because of the dark frame and also there is a higher contrast between the shape of your face to the shape of the frame. The bigger the differences, the higher the contrast, the 'stronger' the look. I get an 'infj' vibe from this look lol whatever that means.



by the way i really like your wallpaper.


----------



## Oliver (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you all! My family and friends also advised me to pick #1 . They are also the most comfortable, although the difference is negible. So I think it is settled, then.



> No ****.


Made me laugh. Thanks.



> Is it damaging to the eyes to wear contacts? Just curious


Shouldn't be if you use them properly, which I didn't when I was younger. Nothing serious, but my eyes need a bit of rest. Haven't had a day without contacts now for almost 8 years. Oxygen transmission and tear production are easily affected by this kind of overuse, but should be back to normal again after a week without contacts again (which I will take as soon as my glasses arrive).

My eyes also has a slight allergic reaction to the new silicon hydrogel material everyone's putting in their products these days, which make my problem slightly more complicated. Now I'm trying out something called biocompatible material. They're not as comfortable as my last pair, but at least they don't make my eyes red and irritated.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

Photo 1 looks good on you. Actually :crazy: you have very lovely eyes, I don't think you have to worry too much about your looks at all, lol! Just wear whatever you feel like wearing.


----------



## Roze (Sep 12, 2010)

I say go with contacts! -shot-

Number one is awesomeee.


----------



## hpr (Sep 11, 2010)

I vote for #1 too. Have you considered "frameless" glasses? Something like these? I have glasses similar to those and I really like them bc it doesn't look so much like you're wearing glasses. They're maybe not the most durable/tough ones, but after all what glasses are.

I can't believe you haven't had a non-contact day for years! I feel like I really need "a day off" after about five days. But I do have really sensitive eyes, so maybe that's the case.


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

I personally think that #3 looks better. I dislike the round frames.


----------



## Oliver (Feb 10, 2010)

> I can't believe you haven't had a non-contact day for years! I feel like I really need "a day off" after about five days. But I do have really sensitive eyes, so maybe that's the case.


Vanity. I was bullied for my glasses during most of middle school so getting contacts in high school boosted my confidence. But now I figure I'm too old to be that vain anymore and yes, my eyes also need a day off every now and then.

Already ordered #1. Too late for imposing thick frames, haha. I wouldn't have the courage to wear them with style anyway.


----------



## hpr (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh, I am so sorry :sad: (why don't we have a *hug* smilie?) Kids are stupid.

Well I also wear contacts mostly for vanity. For some reason I too feel (usually) more confident with contacts than with glasses. Tough contacts are very nice when doing sports  [/end of offtopic] Hope you are happy with your new glasses


----------

